# Show Names



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello!
I know there are probably a million of these threads out there all over the world, but I would like some help with a horse show name, preferably by tomorrow but pretty soon. I have a spotted saddle horse/paint (not sure which, he has no papers) gelding named patches. He is a tricolor with one brown eye and one half-brown-half-blue eye. He has a huge stride despite his 14.2 hand stature and a puppydog demeanor. I'll be doing hunter/eq, HUS, and general English flat classes and hopefully some small dressage schooling shows pretty soon. He is absolutely adorable, but since he's my mom's pony, she needs to like the name too and I can't come up with anything except Patchwork (NO), Apatchy (she likes it, I don't for him), and Intimidator {LOL} (doesn't suit him at all )

Any suggestions would be helpful! Thanks in advance!
See photo on my profile page under "Others" album!


----------



## konikirule (Jun 26, 2013)

What about something like
Patch Me Up
Picasso (Because paint.. get it?) xD
Sewn Together
Patch of Hope

I hope you like those, my personal fav is Picasso


----------



## hunterjumper1998 (Feb 8, 2013)

They are so cute! Aahhh Patch me up... why didn't I think of that???
My mom and I decided on Apache Day as we were talking about it being "a Patchy day" with bathing him and getting him clean for the show. I sat there for a minute and said "it's Apache Day for a name" so we just ended up using that anyway. It kinda stuck in his memory so we can't change it now  he's so smart! 
Its so odd how we can "name" other horses, but not our own. Wish I knew why...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

